# Hello from Finland!



## Tero (Dec 11, 2006)

Hello everybody!

Just a quick post to say hi. I'm Tero from Finland, and I've been a keen WW2 warbird enthusiast since I was a wee lad.

My primary interest is building flying models of WW2 fighters in the 1/6 - 1/5 scale. Or roughly 2 meters wingspan and about 10 kilos in weight.

I'm looking forward to reading every post in this forum, although that might take a while...

Cheers!

Tero


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 11, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 11, 2006)

welcome, them models sound great can we see some pics?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 11, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## twoeagles (Dec 11, 2006)

Welcome aboard, Tero! Some photo's of your models would be great, as would photo's of historic aircraft in Finnish museums!


----------



## Tero (Dec 11, 2006)

Well I've got a couple of pictures of some of my models. Unfortunately these are not the best work I've ever done. There are "issues relating to superstition" about taking pictures of competition models...

On the "Old Crow" you can crearly see wing covering experiment gone bad...  Yes, it's back to fiberglass and epoxy after that...

I'm currently working on a 1/6 F4U-1A, scheduled to finish next spring. On my avatar you can the Laser360V engine and a 22" 3-blade SoloProp, which is actually a flying prop.

I'm more than happy to take pictures of museum aircraft if there's something in particular you guys like to see!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 11, 2006)

Very nice.


----------



## Bf109_g (Dec 11, 2006)

Welcome Tero!! Nice pics!!


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 11, 2006)

Pretty cool Tero! Welcome.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 12, 2006)

Very nice models.Welcome.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 12, 2006)

Hi Tero and welcome, hey those models are cool, man.


----------

